# how do i install these rings? help!



## drewmvshs (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got e39 gauge rings for my '98 528i. Can somebody tell me just exactly how I'm suppose to get these things on? I'm so confused. Thanks!


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Here is my write up"

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58075

Steve D


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

drewmvshs said:


> I just got e39 gauge rings for my '98 528i. Can somebody tell me just exactly how I'm suppose to get these things on? I'm so confused. Thanks!


I just finished reading the publication on the ring install. It sounds enormously difficult.
On the Mercedes, all you need to do is to switch the plastic housing that clips in front of the gauge cluster - with an AMG one that already has perfectly formed chrome rings around the openings. It makes it a 15 mins swap, and looks PERFECT, and best of all the part (It's a VDO part too) only costs like $50.

Isn't there a similar thing with the M5 we can do? The M5 has the chrome rings and I am certain all it requires is finding the particular plastic case part number ....


----------



## drewmvshs (Apr 25, 2004)

I know, lol, and I heard that it was a simple and easy install by the people selling them to me. Yeah, 11 pages of simple. But now I can install them, so i'm happy.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

roadie said:


> Isn't there a similar thing with the M5 we can do? The M5 has the chrome rings and I am certain all it requires is finding the particular plastic case part number ....


I dunno about the E39 but on the E46 the cluster is sold as a single assembly only. The front lens and the faceplate with the holes are a single glued assembly with a separate gauge mechanism, so you'd have to find a cluster, take it apart, and swap it, which is a relatively easy job.


----------

